# Hey I found another idiot!



## futuredogfight (Jun 28, 2013)

Check out this moronic article I found whilst browsing it is so dumb I almost posted in the jokes section.
Much of the story of WW2 is a lie. In fact, the life of the western majority is a lie. People need to wake up and fast. Hitler opposed what’s happening right now to the west and the anglo saxon peoples. – dundee4471 |

~FD


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a crock of sh!t. I can't believe there are still people that actually believe that Hitler was just a normal man protecting his county.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2013)

There's worse sites than that out there, sad to say.

The internet is a double-edged sword. It is an invaluable source of information while at the same time, it can be a source of "information" that rolls out of people's heads with no reliable scrutiny or qualification.

There are places, like this forum, where information can be shared and expanded on as it's submitted. Facts and statistics are cross examined and legitimate conclusions are drawn from that. But sadly any clown can create a website devoted to the ramblings of thier oxygen starved imagination, like the link shown above, and the majority of people will see it for what it is...bullsh!t ramblings of a dumbass, but there will be a small percentage of people who will take it as fact and dwell on it as gospel...


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 28, 2013)

Well he might have once started like that (in his own mind), but he was just a short farting corporal with a little tash and pervy likings for his relations, sounds sort of like that guys a British redneck... too many conspiracy theories leads to theories about all and nothing, like inside his head/site it would appear - now the olympic torch, the wish for a more unified Europe to try and prevent/reduce a future European War(s) [perhaps 15-ish years away..] are about the only things that Shitler did which could be thought of as ok.

Mind due, I do sometimes feel that the Allied side of the story is sometimes a little to well crafted by now and repeated ad-nausiem, to demonise one side verses the immaculate, liberating and soul saving grace of force that was luckily able to stop them. I think he might have confussed the modern enthusiastic retellings for typical modern spin doctoring and covering the facts with euphemisms accepted dogma - the holocaust certainly did happen to Europe, it wasn't 'only' to just the Jewish as some of their own idiots some medias claim.

I suppose all of the Natzi archealogical finds, collected oral stories and expeditionary infos that was gathered and if also managed to survive the war, which could be used for some useful facts and evidence towards prehistory is all considered 'bunkum crap' irrespective of its possible real modern re-evaluated value.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 28, 2013)

Poor peace-loving Adolph,...Picked on by the Jews and the Poles...
This is what happens when you leave a monkey in a room with internet access.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2013)

Personally, I think the greatest thing that Hitler did for humanity, was dying.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 28, 2013)

AMEN!


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 28, 2013)

Come on guys, we have had some of the same crap on this very forum. 

About a year ago we had someone explaining how Hitler was a right brain thinking genius, and we still have some, or one, who insists WW2 was forced on Germany , a evil plot of the Roosevelt/Churchill/Stalin cabal.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2013)

There will be those that live under the illusion that Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini, etc. were geniuses...and these people are from the same crowd that believe in "chemtrails", the hollow moon theory, alien abductions and flaming poptarts.

Discussion like that around here are met with real world facts and don't survive long.


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 28, 2013)

Flaming poptarts... they do exist somewhere eh!?! aren't they supposed to be like C4?; you can burn 'em, cook with 'em and that they still wont go off till you bite them hard?
Don't forget those that think that a edited collection of books of stories, tales, some legends, politics, death and human memory snippets of history makes the World only 4,500 years old - although that date is probably closer to its earliest snippest of humanity that provided to it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2013)

lol...yep, the world as a whole is 4,500 years old, yet the epic of Gilgamesh is over 5,000...

Then again, the world was flat for countless centuries before it was proven to be round (and hollow, filled with all sorts of alien cities, a Nazi spaceport and various other magical places)


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 28, 2013)

Quite funny that, since Gilgamesh's eventual main god is El/Eli/Enki/Elohim, who coverts power, prestige vengefulness above his other older less warlike dieties until they are subservient, forced to surrender or eliminated whole scale from those who know him. 

Then much later he becomes 'the one' like Jet Li for those whom created the oldest stories of lament (old testament). Meanwhile though, some of 'his' peoples migrated farther south, to the island of twin waters, and after a few more generations across the desert to become the black boat peoples with falcons and dancers and start a royal court in the land of the great river Nile. 

And yet another grouping of those same initial story tellers go south west towards the Mediterranean near where they split into many smaller groups which endless bicker amongst themselves and with others still to this day

Possibly some the same initials groups more adventurous and hardier travellers (or escaping 'his' persecution), travelled east via some routes and seaways, leading to a mountainous and volcanic group of islands where bears, foxes and monkeys lived watching the blossoms fall and the sun rise, until they are absorbed by, or 'cleared away' by latter settlers.

And that's ignoring the other traces around the world, like the celtic styled tartan fabrics and ginger haired pasty peoples of the Taklakmekan rock cut dwellings that have apparently yet un-decoded writing and Christian style paintings pre-Christ..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2013)

The problem with these people is that the lack of evidence to support their outlandish claims is all the proof they need to be convinced they are true. Very sad...

As far as the Holocast, if it in fact did not occur, as he says, then why is there not one sentence of testimony denying it, from any of the defendents saying it simply did not happen. The reason? Because it did. Some of these nut jobs even think that Eisenhower ran German POW death camps immediately after the war. I remember one such book called "Other Losses".

And I believe that the best thing Hitler ever did was declare war on the USA. After that, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 28, 2013)

I worked with 2 guys for about 3 years, one was KKK, both was Holocaust denial, Jewish conspriracy nuts.
I'm familiar with the lingo, the arguments, the excuses. It didn't take me in 20 years ago, and it certainly isn't going to now.


It seemed like the undertone of their arguments was " the Holocaust didn't happen, but here's why it should have."


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2013)

And incredibly, when something like a pogrom, purge or holocaust comes along, these people are usually the first victims...

People need to take factual history VERY seriously and be vigilant about making sure these terrible events never happen.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 29, 2013)

I think you guys are being very hard on Herr Hitler. After all he could have made a fortune on the stage as a Charlie Chaplin impersonator.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 29, 2013)

The original link?

Well...


----------



## s1chris (Jun 29, 2013)

Shocking! Nothing but a blinkered idiot.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 29, 2013)

futuredogfight said:


> Check out this moronic article I found whilst browsing it is so dumb I almost posted in the jokes section.
> Much of the story of WW2 is a lie. In fact, the life of the western majority is a lie. People need to wake up and fast. Hitler opposed what’s happening right now to the west and the anglo saxon peoples. – dundee4471 |
> 
> ~FD



Future, in my moderating, I almost banned you for this post.  While I understand your rationale, in my immediacy I concluded that you were the source of this information. Glad I didn't hit the ban button, man. You don't have anything else to post on the forum other than to titillate Nazi BS?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 29, 2013)

There was this one time that I was in Louisiana, probably 25 years ago, right around the 4th of July, I was waiting for a load out and had several days off. Anyways, I was sitting in a bar, (as I was wont to do) and was having a good conversations with several people. Two guys and three girls invited me to a 4th party, and because I have met so many fine folks around the country, I went with them. (Not to mention that the unattached girl and I were hitting it off) Long story short, I found myself at a KKK rally.
Now, I am a liberal. Been one from way back. Not quite sure how they thought I was going to agree with them, but I still have the pamphlets that they gave me. 
They had an old fashioned bear baiting going on. The one where they put a gator up against a young bear chained to a tree and both are in a fenced in area. 
I have never been so ashamed to be part of the human race.
I was confronted with so much stupidity that night, from holocaust denial and outright Nazi expressions of hate. Racial slurs, religious nonsense and to my everlasting shame, I agreed with them, just to escape.
And I made an excuse to the girl, also. There was no way that I could have, would have, nope. Never.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 29, 2013)

@ Matt, I apologize, I just was looking through WW2 info on the web and I found this complete moron and I thought that this guy needed to be shown to everyone, just to prove that idiots like this are out there. I apologize deeply, won't happen again sir!

~FD


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Clearly his dads condom had a hole in it, plus his mum was his dads sister....he's lucky he has opposing thumbs!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2013)

Matt, at least its WWII related - unlike the numerous bacon threads that are currently active!!


and did someone say poptart?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 30, 2013)

The guy should talk to my wife's grandparents who were trying to hide a jewish kid while the nazi's were knocking down the front door.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 30, 2013)

People like him conveniently ignore the Nuremburg trials where the Nazi's themselves admitted to what they did.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2013)

I find it interesting (and ignorant) that most holocaust deniers come from the "allied nations".


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 30, 2013)

syscom3 said:


> People like him conveniently ignore the Nuremburg trials where the Nazi's themselves admitted to what they did.


And the Nazis also kept records, many of which survived to be used at Nuremburg, too...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2013)

Well obviously they were all planted.


----------



## Milosh (Jun 30, 2013)

There has been a few posters here who have questionable political affiliations.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2013)

Milosh said:


> There has been a few posters here who have questionable political affiliations.



Which is ok...just don't be a bully or an azz.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well obviously they were all planted.


Yep...part of that new world order/chemtrail/hidden templar gold conspiracy...

Since I've mentioned the "secret" Nazi UFO, the black helicopters are probably on thier way


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 1, 2013)

As long as you dont mention our 7 foot tall Alien Lizard overlords you will be fine.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 1, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> the black helicopters are probably on thier way



There are _*NO*_ Black helicopters belonging to secret government agencies.


They are actually a very dark shade of _green_..............


whuppa, whuppa, whuppa..........._uh oh !_


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2013)

.......and the aliens, who helped the Germans in their rocket program!

I shouldn't have said that, I should not have said that, they'll come for me now!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 1, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> .......and the aliens, who helped the Germans in their rocket program!
> 
> I shouldn't have said that, I should not have said that, they'll come for me now!



...I suppose that those were 'Aliens' were supposedly volunteers? ...in the more US biased generally used alternate meaning of Alien, ie: foreign/foreigners or non-US citizen(s).

How does that song go from those films, "...The Black suits are coming." 

Apparently for some, the new mantra is 'Keep your enemies close, and your 'friends' even closer under surveillance" because they [the friends..] (did) believed in that trust ..allegedly.

1984... perhaps 30 - 50 years out ...2034, and a real equivalent-escque of Makoto Kusenagi (em)merges out of the background?!?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2013)

And everyone thought the movies "men in black" was fiction...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## razor1uk (Jul 1, 2013)

So relating in a tangental method; the difference between fact and fiction is that the 'a' in one stands for actual (or accepted actuality) and in the other, the 'i' stand for imagined or improvised factuals...

So a plural grouping of 'known' fact(s) is a faction, conversely where are the ficts or where is there a fict.

Ah Njaco, there's a fictual picture, oh no, it means my relatives are back...


----------



## pattle (Jul 3, 2013)

I think it is a waste of time replying to this sort of thing we all know what Hitler was like and what the Nazis did, and in addition to the things we know there must be many more stories that were taken to the grave. The harsh reality is that out of what we do know of what happened in the concentration camps only the less disturbing facts are generally shared with the general public, what you see on the television and in magazines is only the soft stuff as we are protected from hearing the worst of what happened. When I visited Auswitz a few years ago I purchased two books to learn a little more of what happened and I have to be honest I tried to read them but after thumbing through them for a few minutes a realised they were just way to disturbing for me to handle. If I had forced myself to read them both I am convinced I would have had serious mental problems afterwards, and I have to add my tolerance level is higher than most peoples.


----------

